# Resident Evil Rebecca Chambers digital painting



## mikernaut (May 6, 2011)

Well since I have plenty of freetime, I decided to paint up another of my favorite videogame characters. This is scaled done some and the colors look to be desaturated abit after I uploaded it. 

If your so inclined you could download the full size from my deviant art and that should have better colors too. Rebecca Chambers 2011 by ~mikernaut on deviantART

I had some fun and thanks for looking.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 6, 2011)

All I get are constant compliments on our EP cover you did for us. This piece equally shows your amazing talent.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 6, 2011)

Wow, this is amazing!!!  (Hump). My compliments!


----------



## mikernaut (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, worked on for the last 4 days. The original was decent sized so it took some time but I'm pretty happy with the outcome. Trying to think of what I want to paint up next , maybe the main character Chell from Portal2. I think I could have fun redesigning her. Plus that game was soo good it's very inspiring.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 6, 2011)

Another home run Mike!  Your artwork is so inspiring, love everything about it!


----------



## Wretched (May 7, 2011)

Bloody amazing! What program do you use for rendering etc? Is it PS? Incredible!


----------



## mikernaut (May 7, 2011)

Her left leg was bugging me abit. looked slightly too long so I tweaked it, The pose is alittle less dynamic now but ohh well.

I paint in Photoshop with a Wacom Cintiq 21ux 

shoulda seen me posing with my airsoft gun for reference, pretty funny. Then I snapped afew pics outside of it while the neighbors were walking by. lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2011)

I love your artwork man. When I get round to doing a band and releasing something, I'd love some artwork from you.


----------



## mikernaut (May 7, 2011)

Thanks again for the kind words guys. I threw together a painting walkthru of it if your interested.

Resident Evil Rebecca with Tutorial - CGHUB Forum

Now I just need to get a new job so I can continue my gear whoring.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 7, 2011)

Shit man!

That's great!


----------



## Kwirk (May 8, 2011)

That is fucking awesome. Good stuff.


----------

